# my GTR has gone, now I'm lost!



## Fletchie55 (Jul 23, 2012)

So, my GTR has gone and now I have entered the world of the unknown without any idea of how or what to replace it with! Its going to have to be completely different as I'll never be able to get the same kind of grins from another performance car....or I wonder when the R36 will be released...

Anyway, thanks to everyone who contributes to this forum, I haven't been very good at that myself, but Ive helped where I could and have really gained a lot from the information on here! Also met some great people at my 6-monthly service visits to Litchfield! 

I sold my car at the start of Aug to someone claiming to be a private buyer, but have since seen it for sale trade on auto trader with a £5k premium, if anyone needs info on a white 59plate GTR with 2 owners 20,000 miles located near Milton Keynes feel free to PM me.

I still have some GTR mats and K&N filters left from my days of GTR ownership, I'd like to offer them on here first but cannot advertise due to limited posts! I'll put them on eBay when I get a chance and post a link if thats allowed.

Enjoy the cars guys!


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

ummmm, then why sell it?


----------



## LEO-RS (Mar 18, 2011)

I often read posts like these and come to the conclusion that some GTR owners are tunnel visioned. Times have moved on, in just a little over 4 months, it will be 2016. The R35 was first released in the UK in 2008, Japan 2007

That's a long long time for the R35 platform, okay, there have been updates each year but it's still the same 2007 car (probably 2005/6 design)

Move onwards and upwards, the R35 is a great car, but its an old car and in my opinion, it's starting to show its age when compared to other cars in the £50-100k price range today in late 2015.

Go German and never look back


----------



## Fletchie55 (Jul 23, 2012)

grahamc said:


> ummmm, then why sell it?


I'd had the car 3 years and decided I'd like a change. Something a bit 'softer' and more practical, RS6 perhaps, or softer still Range Rover... the testing starts soon!


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

LEO-RS said:


> I often read posts like these and come to the conclusion that some GTR owners are tunnel visioned. Times have moved on, in just a little over 4 months, it will be 2016. The R35 was first released in the UK in 2008, Japan 2007
> 
> That's a long long time for the R35 platform, okay, there have been updates each year but it's still the same 2007 car (probably 2005/6 design)
> 
> ...


LMFAO!!! What a load of twoddle...... Starting to show it's age, REALLY?? still looks good, still looks modern, the tech in it is still as good if not better than any other car on the market, it still out performs every other car in it's price bracket.

The GT-R is a very good, very capable car and for the money nothing will touch it. German cars are "good" ok performance, better build quality mind but overall bland in comparison and meh to drive.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

LEO-RS said:


> Go German and never look back


ha ha I think you are German car tunnel visioned chap. I am not even going to post quote your drivel, it's that embarrassing. I'd even say you are borderline trolling.



Stealth69 said:


> LMFAO!!! What a load of twoddle...... Starting to show it's age, REALLY?? still looks good, still looks modern, the tech in it is still as good if not better than any other car on the market, it still out performs every other car in it's price bracket.
> The GT-R is a very good, very capable car and for the money nothing will touch it. German cars are "good" ok performance, better build quality mind but overall bland in comparison and meh to drive.


+1 couldn't have said it better myself! Funny how when i'm driving round, the amount of looks and positive comments it gets, and also the amount of people taking photo's of it, when driving down the motorway and at traffic lights. Didn't get that with the Evo. Just was I was so popular. ha ha


----------



## LEO-RS (Mar 18, 2011)

How old is the R35 platform and what year are we all living in?

Not quite sure what is factually incorrect about any of the 'drivel' in my post?

Tech? Head up display, adaptive cruise control, Night vision? Matrix LED?

As I said, tunnel vision


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

LEO-RS said:


> Good god, see what I mean?
> What is factually incorrect about any of the drivel in my post?
> Answermy question please? How old is the R35 platform and what year is it currently?
> As I said, tunnel vision


stop embarrassing yourself. please.


----------



## LEO-RS (Mar 18, 2011)

Chronos said:


> stop embarrassing yourself. please.


:chuckle:

Answer my question then please?

What year is it?
How old is the R35 platform?
What do you consider new tech vs old tech? Have you opened up the doors on a high end German car in 2015 recently? 

:wavey:


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

LEO-RS said:


> Answer myquestion then please?
> What year is it?
> How old is the R35 platform?
> What do you consider new tech vs old tech? Have you opened up the doors on a high end German car in 2015 recently?


The R35 as stuffy has simply said -


> still looks good, still looks modern, the tech in it is still as good if not better than any other car on the market, it still out performs every other car in it's price bracket.
> The GT-R is a very good, very capable car and for the money nothing will touch it. German cars are "good" ok performance, better build quality mind but overall bland in comparison and meh to drive.


and yes I've been in the latest incarnation of the top end BMW's, and they feel boring to drive compared to the 'old tech', older top end BMW's, HOW can that be if they are newer?  exactly.

Are you going to call the 32/33/34 old hat as well? Have you seen what the Nissan 25 year old cars can still do, how they can rival modern marques as well? impressive in my book.

Plus, who notices an M3/M5 driving past? not many. Who notices an R32/33/34/35 driving past? most. as the top end BMW's look similar to the standard cars, whereas the high performance Nissans don't.


----------



## LEO-RS (Mar 18, 2011)

Fair enough Chronos, we share different opinions, great 

We are coming to the close of 2015 though, not 2010. Times really have moved on 

In 2015 we have VW Golf R's going up the drag strips with a lot less horsepower side by side with older gen Nissan GTR's.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

LEO-RS said:


> Good god, see what I mean?
> 
> What is factually incorrect about any of the drivel in my post?
> 
> ...


Unfortunately Leo, it is still a massively popular car and you only had to see the queues for the GTR rides at the recent Asda charity day to know that a lot of people would rather ride in a Nissan than an Audi


----------



## Fletchie55 (Jul 23, 2012)

It is definitely a car that draws a lot of attention, I couldn't go from A-B anywhere without people taking photos or giving thumbs up!


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

Leo you are such a troll

I had a drive in the new R8 (Audi corporate hospitality at Le Mans) and been out in your precious Audi TTRS thing (the two guys that had them sold them within year) it might have something to do with my taunts of them being girls cars and leaving them behind in my old 2008 GTR

still the old girl is better than the R8 (looks funny) the girlie TT

Ok so my 08 has upgrades and later version bits on which is part of the fun you don't really get with kraut crowd


----------



## Lukes R35 GT-R (Mar 1, 2015)

LEO-RS said:


> Fair enough Chronos, we share different opinions, great
> 
> We are coming to the close of 2015 though, not 2010. Times really have moved on
> 
> In 2015 we have VW Golf R's going up the drag strips with a lot less horsepower side by side with older gen Nissan GTR's.


Modified cars vs stock cars? I've made a mk5 golf go faster then a 800hp rs6.. What's your point?


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

LEO-RS said:


> How old is the R35 platform and what year are we all living in?
> 
> Not quite sure what is factually incorrect about any of the 'drivel' in my post?
> 
> ...


Allow me : 

THIS IS A PERFORMACE CAR THAT REQUIRES PROPER DRIVER INPUT!! 

Head up display? what because you can't look at your speedo or the gigantic display in the middle of the dash? 

Adaptive cruise control? For what, that's what I have a right foot to do!! who cares about adaptive cruise, you don't buy this car as a BMW/Merc Cruiser, it's a cruise missile and you DRIVE it not ride in it! 

Night Vision? all cars come with that.... Headlights and my EYES! 

Who cares how old the car is, it's been through many upgrades over the years and 6 years old it may be, there is nothing on the market that touches it. 

The car turns more heads than ANY uninspiring German car so proves the looks are still there.


----------



## was (Apr 10, 2011)

LEO-RS said:


> Fair enough Chronos, we share different opinions, great
> 
> We are coming to the close of 2015 though, not 2010. Times really have moved on
> 
> In 2015 we have VW Golf R's going up the drag strips with a lot less horsepower side by side with older gen Nissan GTR's.


The due is a troll look at his previous threads and posts, says it all. Come on guys stop feeding him.


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

was said:


> The due is a troll look at his previous threads and posts, says it all. Come on guys stop feeding him.


I wouldnt go that far.... he has his opinion and is allowed to have it. Most GTR owners may not agree, but thats the way it is.


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

For an old out dated girl she still is a very special car, case in point see this thread http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/379490-tube-strike-silver-lining.html

I was fortunate to be allowed to park my GTR at work in the directors parking area due to the tube strike. I had so many colleagues admiring and taking pictures of it and next to it, both men and women even though we had a Masarati Gran Turismo, Audi RS7 and an F83 M4 parked in the same lot, till this day I get asked about it.

What the GTR does till this day that not many German cars can ever do is make you feel special by the way people react to the car, you feel like a celebrity, sometimes its a little embarrassing as people point, come and take pictures etc. With the GTR you're not only buying performance you're buying something that not many German cars, it's the experience above.

If I wanted an out and out fast car I would have got an M6/M5 or even a 2014 RS6, what I wanted was a truly special car that was also fast. Hence my recent acquisition of my MY13 GTR


----------



## LEO-RS (Mar 18, 2011)

was said:


> The due is a troll look at his previous threads and posts, says it all. Come on guys stop feeding him.


Yeah because the guy with 17 posts to his name has a lot of credibility,:chuckle: I tend to think of it as bringing some GTR owners back down to earth rather than trolling  . I used to run a TTRS many moons ago with nothing more than a tune and a decat that easily outperformed the earlier gen GTR cars and kept pace side by side with the MY11 cars from launch all the way to 150/160/170 (All this with 100 horsepower less at 430hp) - Most owners here gave me a hard time over it, called it trolling, whatever, nope, I was merely pointing out performance was moving on and the gap was narrowing.



Lukes R35 GT-R said:


> Modified cars vs stock cars? I've made a mk5 golf go faster then a 800hp rs6.. What's your point?


Hence why I mentioned the much less horsepower comment 

There are Golf R's running £300 tuning boxes producing no more than 350hp running up the 1/4m strips in the 11's. That's moving things on, rewind back to 2007 when the R35 was released, the Golf R with a tuning box would probably have been running 14secs.



TAZZMAXX said:


> Unfortunately Leo, it is still a massively popular car and you only had to see the queues for the GTR rides at the recent Asda charity day to know that a lot of people would rather ride in a Nissan than an Audi



I'm not doubting that Tazz, all I'm saying is that in my opinion, the R35 platform is tired, it's outdated, its tech is outdated, its cabin is outdated, its looks are outdated. Even the performance gaps vs all its competion have narrowed.

Nowhere have I said that it's not a great car, I was just merely stating time is moving on quickly. 2016 will be here in a few months and the R35 design will be coming on 10yrs old. I know some of you may find this absurd but if someone was to offer me a new GTR or a new M4/C63/RS6/RS7 I would hands down pick the German cars. That's not saying any of them are better, they all have their plus points and negatives, just that the R35 has had its day.

Nice to know we all have different views, you guys will of course hold a bias view as its the cars you own, however, ask ex owners if they regret moving on, I think the majority of people will say no.


Guys, chill out though, it's merely my opinion:thumbsup: I better get my coat before this gets to 10 pages again :chuckle::wavey:


----------



## MattGTR750 (Apr 26, 2012)

I'm the biggest gtr fan boy ever but I bought an a45 amg with every extra for daily driving a few months ago and the Gtr does feel dated in comparison! 

I'd rather walk to work if it meant selling the gtr though, nothing German would ever compare for looks, speed, power and just all round awesomeness lol!


----------



## MattGTR750 (Apr 26, 2012)

I'd add that I would take a new rs6 over a new r35 however I'd sell the rs6 and use the extra cash to mod the gtr ... Gtr ftw !! German is boring, slow and tuning market is awful!


----------



## JohnE90M3 (May 31, 2010)

Stealth69 said:


> LMFAO!!! What a load of twoddle...... Starting to show it's age, REALLY?? still looks good, still looks modern, the tech in it is still as good if not better than any other car on the market, it still out performs every other car in it's price bracket.


Sorry to "burst your bubble but that is total bollocks".

Technology better than what a Ford.

Stock it does NOT out perform all in that price range either.

Everything brakes inside and Nissan say nothing.

BONFIRE EXPECTED.


----------



## Lukes R35 GT-R (Mar 1, 2015)

Comparing luxury tech then yes a new audi etc will be better but we don't all need a supertech house on wheels what parks itself and tells you when your 2 inches to close to the white lines

Who cares about a new m5 or rs6 you drive even an 08 import around and you get supercar status there 2 different machines


----------



## LEO-RS (Mar 18, 2011)

Stealth69 said:


> Night Vision? all cars come with that.... Headlights and my EYES!


1 more post sorry,

You have to admit, thermal imaging cameras on the dash display are pretty cool...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_0wwcU_IlwE


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

I happen to agree with Leo for the most part.

I don't give a damn about modified Golf Rs catching up. From a performance point of view it is still only just eclipsed by all but the best supercars and cheap modification can close that gap if you are so inclined.

What I do agree with is the dated feeling. I run various audis and even cars much older than the GTR - my A5 for example - is a much nicer place to be. It can't get close to the enjoyment factor of driving the GT-R but then my E46 M3 can.

The point is, after all the years and the movement in tech, the car is certainly showing its age and is in need of an update.

I defy anyone on here to call me a troll and accuse me of not being a GT-R fan. I've had more than most and know the car inside out. It's from this informed position that I know it's time to move on.

That's why my eye on is on the NSX which in my opinion is the next available incarnation of where the Japanese supercar market is going.

After that, I'll be returning to see what the R36 is about. The NSX has my attention for now as it's a low slung mid engine car which the R36 will not be, and from what I gather the R36 is going to be circa £150k, which is out of my price range.


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

LEO-RS said:


> 1 more post sorry,
> 
> You have to admit, thermal imaging cameras on the dash display are pretty cool...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_0wwcU_IlwE


You're right, any car that doesn't have this, is by definition outdated tech. I'm with you now.


----------



## Lukes R35 GT-R (Mar 1, 2015)

If people are owning gtr's and they are worried about what's on the inside of German cars your buying the wrong car


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Adamantium said:


> I happen to agree with Leo for the most part.
> 
> I don't give a damn about modified Golf Rs catching up. From a performance point of view it is still only just eclipsed by all but the best supercars and cheap modification can close that gap if you are so inclined.
> 
> ...


Good post Adam.
And I agree.
The R35 is still a lot of performance, but inside it is a bit dated.
But then it is a Nissan from 2007/2008.

Small details let the car down, like the big plastic side panels in the back and the plastic trim around the gear lever. Amongst other things.
It is missing various toys and options other cars of the same price get. But I suspect this will be sorted when the R36 comes out.



You don't have to blindly say how great it is because it's quick. So has no faults.
It can still be a great car that's quick, but isn't up to date inside.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Adamantium said:


> I.





CT17 said:


> .


traitors!
:chuckle: :chuckle:

Adam - I hope your house falls down

CT17 - you should change your sig then, wouldn't wanna shame you, people thinking you have an OLD my14 or that you even owned an R35 before 'Ex MY10 and MY11 R35 GT-R owner. Now in an MY14!'


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

so no response to my post Leo

I'm lucky a mate gets me in Audi hospitality at le Mans and I get a ride with a pro driver in a R8 (posh one with the carbon wing) down the airstrip

we spend 2mins with the driver trying to get the car into the right mode with is fancy lit up dash, hey he is pro racer here???

yes once he gets it going he does his best to scare me (I laugh all the way) but the interior is OK but I'm not a fan of carbon in the cabin etc. to much silly tech for my taste and I work in IT

Car is for driving not playing with dash

yes newer cars will be more plush but I have new bulbs I can see what I'm doing without expensive gimmicks

my 42K in 2007 was a pretty good spend!


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Adamantium said:


> I happen to agree with Leo for the most part.
> 
> I don't give a damn about modified Golf Rs catching up. From a performance point of view it is still only just eclipsed by all but the best supercars and cheap modification can close that gap if you are so inclined.
> 
> ...


You may have owned more GTRs, but most GTR owners have driven there single car more than you drove all of yours combined 

But I do generally agree with what you and Leo are saying :runaway: I run other cars for everyday and the GTR is weekend fun, for me nothing else comes close (though I would like self-cancelling indicators).


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Chronos said:


> traitors!
> :chuckle: :chuckle:
> 
> Adam - I hope your house falls down
> ...


:chuckle:
As you know I am still a fan of the R35.
But people need to remember that like most cars, it's not perfect.

You get amazing performance for the price.
Which means some compromises with other things.
Part of the reason Nissan offered the optional nicer interior trims in 2014, at a significant cost.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

CT17 said:


> :chuckle:
> As you know I am still a fan of the R35.
> But people need to remember that like most cars, it's not perfect.
> 
> ...


Damn right it's not perfect, I've spent 10k fixing/upgrading my gearbox!! 

I suppose it's what you want out of a car, I want it to look good, and go like stink... performance is where it's at for me,, how it looks inside, I don't care.. the fact it doesn't have adaptive cruise control and phased warped plasma TV screens, I personally don't need those things, i just want it to kick my head in, when I press the loud peddle. That's what makes me smile and chuckle when driving it.


----------



## AnEvoGuy (Aug 17, 2011)

I do agree that the GTR is a little dated but more from a performance and mechanical point of view. The gearbox is only 6 speed, slow compared to a modern DSG and needs beefing up to handle more torque. The engine could do with being updated, its output hasn't increased since 2012 if we ignore the Nismo. 

From a gadget point of view, I'm not interested in night vision, lane departure warnings, electric this and electric that as it just adds weight. This is not what the GTR needs. But I do realise that what seems like the majority of customers, like these sort of features and I'm sure the R36 will have most of this.


----------



## isub (Mar 18, 2013)

Think Clarkson sums it up perfectly in his late 2014 review......

The Clarkson review: Nissan GT-R (2014)


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

isub said:


> Think Clarkson sums it up perfectly in his late 2014 review......
> 
> The Clarkson review: Nissan GT-R (2014)


'But now the world has moved on. We have the hybrid McLaren P1 and the Porsche 918 Spyder and the Ferrari the Ferrari. And surely, you're thinking, there's no way in hell that a car with just one motor could possibly keep up with that lot. Hmm. I reckon it could. That's what people don't realise about the GT-R. They don't realise just how good it is.'* J.clarkson review 2014*


----------



## Fun meter (Jun 14, 2015)

Clarkson review is always a good word.

I think the German cars have gone too soft and less focused. If I want a soft every day car that's fast in a straight line i would buy an M or AMG though.


----------



## Caveman (Apr 28, 2004)

I agree with many of the comments here. Technology has caught up with the GTR and it is no longer the technological marvel that it was back in 2007. At the same time, even in 2007 the car was already very dated inside, and Nissan clearly didn't apply the same amount of effort on the interior, as they had with the technology. A combination of flimsy build and materials, scratchy plastics, fake leather and carpeted doors (why??) really let it down. I know that the car was developed from scratch as a new model, and the mantra of the car was performance first, but if other manufacturers such as Audi, Porsche, JLR and BMW can still furnish a car with performance AND quality interiors for £50-80k, there is no reason why Nissan couldn't do the same. Simply using consistent materials across the whole interior, covering cheap plastics with Alcantara, and replacing the vinyl dash with leather would be a good start. When I compare the interior of my 5 year old Audi to the GTR, it's vastly superior, in the build quality alone. There's a lovely solidity to all the surfaces, and your interaction with all interfaces, be they switchgear, doors or centre console is so much more positive and solid. Everything feels like it could last for ever and is hewn from granite.

I am convinced that if Nissan had spent a couple of extra grand per car on the interior, they would have sold twice as many. Even the guy (cheeky git) at the local petrol station commented that the interior was a letdown on the GTR, which I couldn't disagree with! 

I've not seen carpeted doors on any other car since the 80s!


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Chronos said:


> Adam - I hope your house falls down


So do I, would save me the cost of demolition. Better yet, the insurance payout would help me pay for the new one I intend to build!


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

grahamc said:


> You may have owned more GTRs, but most GTR owners have driven there single car more than you drove all of yours combined


Do you know how may GT-R miles I have done? I'd be impressed if you do.


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

Carpeted doors on a 997 Porsche : 










And EVEN carpet rear *SHUDDER* :


----------



## Lukes R35 GT-R (Mar 1, 2015)

I hope they don't go soft like all these German cars keep them for the misses and the school run!


----------



## Caveman (Apr 28, 2004)

_"Carpeted doors on a 997 Porsche:"_

I stand corrected! :bowdown1: Still looks rubbish though...


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Adamantium said:


> Do you know how may GT-R miles I have done? I'd be impressed if you do.


I know how many were on the last one... x5 is nothing close to what I have done  and you cannot include miles where someone else was driving your car


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

some people like gadgets and like to fiddle
some people like to drive
some hate carpets
some like girls cars like the TTRS
each to their own


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Stealth69 said:


> And EVEN carpet rear *SHUDDER* :


That sir, looks like a bath mat that has got lost!


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

^^^^^^^^^^ Agreed...... and they couldn't be arsed to put real seats in LOL


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

At the end of the day, at no point in any real car fans life have they sat down and said

"I'd really like to buy a Japanese car because the interior is pure class, those Germans could learn a lot" 

Everyone buys jap cars because they are quick, tuneable and damn right fun.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Stealth69 said:


> Carpeted doors on a 997 Porsche :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ahhhhhhhh, I can see what I'm missing out on now... Such refinement. :runaway::runaway:

all this boring talk about interior, let me bore us some more, have you seen an Evo's interior?? they are like they are from the 70's! and do the evo owners moan?? no! As they buy them for the performance.. wow i thought I'd gone from peasant interior to luxury when I went from Evo to GTR. ha


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Evos cost 35k not 80k, and you are looking at a 997 turbo interior which is already nicer than the GT-R and has already been replaced by an all new car with a vastly superior interior.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

grahamc said:


> I know how many were on the last one... x5 is nothing close to what I have done  and you cannot include miles where someone else was driving your car


I've done about 20k in total across all 5.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

I know how you feel buddy, feels like you lost your best friend... Lol


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Adamantium said:


> Evos cost 35k not 80k, and you are looking at a 997 turbo interior which is already nicer than the GT-R and has already been replaced by an all new car with a vastly superior interior.


And a fiat 500 is 10k has a nice interior.. 

you call that 997 interior nicer that an R35??  Not for me at all, horses for courses chap.


----------



## Lukes R35 GT-R (Mar 1, 2015)

Owners complaining about the 35 interior need to sell up lol


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

This is the interior of my Noble M12:











I think we can all certainly call it basic !!


----------



## lordretsudo (Dec 24, 2011)

Fletchie55 said:


> I sold my car at the start of Aug to someone claiming to be a private buyer, but have since seen it for sale trade on auto trader with a £5k premium, if anyone needs info on a white 59plate GTR with 2 owners 20,000 miles located near Milton Keynes feel free to PM me.


Same thing happened to me when I sold my beloved Scoob after 6 years in order to get the GTR. Someone came up from down south to buy it and seemed a genuine enthusiast. Shortly afterwards it was on Autotrader for £2.5k more than he paid - I thought I had got a very good price for it as it was!

I might be interested in your filters if you still have them ;-)


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Stealth69 said:


> Carpeted doors on a 997 Porsche :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where's the shake an vac.... I thought Porsches were better than this!


----------



## Gasman (Mar 24, 2013)

I think people are getting confused between the terms 'outdated' and 'lack of refinement'. If a manufacturer brought out a car tomorrow with the gtr's specs it would still be hailed as a hell of a car. Just because the platform is a few year old now, psychologically it becomes dated. 

It has always been unrefined. Right from day one. That's why we love them. For me, cars are becoming way too insulated for enjoyment. Sure if comfort is what you want, you'd be better off in a German car. But make no mistake, the gtr is still a player!


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

It's down to personal opinion really. I have just sold my 60 reg and bought a 15 reg. I think it's an amazing place to be in. Absolutely love the interior. I wouldn't swap for an Audi that's for sure and I have owned one!


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Adamantium said:


> I've done about 20k in total across all 5.


Higher than expected, but still spanked  32k miles on my car from new :chuckle:



snuffy said:


> This is the interior of my Noble M12:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Understatement!



Will64 said:


> It's down to personal opinion really. I have just sold my 60 reg and bought a 15 reg. I think it's an amazing place to be in. Absolutely love the interior. I wouldn't swap for an Audi that's for sure and I have owned one!


Coming from a Supra and many Imprezas, the GTR interior is awesome!!


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

LEO-RS said:


> How old is the R35 platform and what year are we all living in?
> 
> Not quite sure what is factually incorrect about any of the 'drivel' in my post?
> 
> ...


Hang on, do you still drive that dated POS hairdresser car TT?

That design is from the early '00's.

Went out in the "new" fully loaded '15 MY TTS, just the same - slow too.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Oh, btw.

My friend bought a brand new '15 MY fully loaded E63 AMG the other month.

Went out in it, fastest settings, guess what.

GT-R pisses on that too, even with 600+ lbft.

And that eats the gay man's TT's.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Oh, somebody better tell the Audi TROLL.

Porsche have been making the 911 for 51 years now......new 911 GT-3 RS, outdated? We, no.

Blokes a ****.


----------



## Caveman (Apr 28, 2004)

I don't buy the 'it's Jap so it's crap' (interior) thing.  I had a new Qashqai on holiday and the interior was much better put together and more consistently designed than the GTR, and that's a £20k car.

I'm not saying that I expect an Audi interior, and I agree that the interior isn't the priority for a petrolhead, but equally, when you're buying the car from new (like me) and shelling out £70k for the privilege, you do want the interior to be somewhat commensurate with the price you paid. Stick on carbon, scratchy plastics and vinyl rear seats that don't match the fronts are inexcusable, and are hard to comprehend. 

This is a mass market car, not a bespoke special and the economies of scale of in producing several hundred per year mean that it wouldn't cost Nissan much to sort the interior if they chose to. The exterior looks are striking and distinctive and fit the ethos of the car very well, if only the interior was up to scratch. A combination of alcantara and real carbon fibre trim would make a huge difference.


----------



## DocT (Dec 17, 2014)

Lets be honest. There's only one mainstream German sports car manufacturer and the others are all about selling as many tarted rep mobiles which serve the latest "must have" in the automotive fanfare. 

Porsche engineers were asked why they don't fit pretty much all the "tech" the OP mentioned and they replied the 911 doesn't need them and it's unnecessary weight. I think the GTR engineers would agree. I mean do you honestly think a bunch of engineers capable of making a car with this kind of performance are incapable of making a facelift with a few more toys? 

The GTR is a bespoke car with a purpose, that purpose isn't to cosset or be the easiest thing to drive in traffic. You're frankly missing the point of the whole thing.


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Unfortunately Leo, it is still a massively popular car and you only had to see the queues for the GTR rides at the recent Asda charity day to know that a lot of people would rather ride in a Nissan than an Audi


Ide rather drive my wifes Audi than my Gtr. At least I can hear my self think


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

If that's the case, compare the nvh of the gtr drivetrain to the 991 turbo. Why is the Gtr so much louder and clunkier?


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Adamantium said:


> If that's the case, compare the nvh of the gtr drivetrain to the 991 turbo. Why is the Gtr so much louder and clunkier?


Cheapness.


----------



## DocT (Dec 17, 2014)

Adamantium said:


> If that's the case, compare the nvh of the gtr drivetrain to the 991 turbo. Why is the Gtr so much louder and clunkier?


GTR - front engine with a rear based transaxle AWD.

991 - Rear engine and rear transaxle AWD.

So a completely different setup.


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

I see a pattern...

Own a GTR - Love it
No longer own a GTR - Meh, it wasn't all that, better cars out there.

Isn't that what some people say about all their ex's to justify their thought process that the next one is better?

I just find it hilarious


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

So the entry point to the rear mounted gearbox makes all the difference to nvh? Sounds like bs to me.

I still love the GTR and will defend it against those who criticise for its strength, but that doesn't mean it has no weaknesses and people who point them out must be wrong.

I've had five now. Were the NSX not on the horizon I'd have another or would have kept the last one. Despite its faults I still think nothing can touch it for the price but for 30-50% more I'm going to try something else. Doesn't make me a hater, I'm just not blinkered to its few shortcomings.


----------



## Fletchie55 (Jul 23, 2012)

I loved the GTR, selling it hasn't changed that. 

I found that the number of places I was able to have any fun with the car were reducing with increasing roadworks, speed cameras and traffic & in these situations I started to want something more refined, if I wasn't having fun and smiling from ear to ear I was instead becoming annoyed with the buzzing from various trim panels, road noise etc

It's a great vehicle and still does what it was designed to do very well individuals requirements and expectations change.


----------



## LEO-RS (Mar 18, 2011)

Trev said:


> Hang on, do you still drive that dated POS hairdresser car TT?
> 
> That design is from the early '00's.
> 
> Went out in the "new" fully loaded '15 MY TTS, just the same - slow too.


Looks like I upset someone with my opinion :chuckle:

I sold my TTRS way back in 2013 Trev, back then I thought it was getting a little dated for its time, never mind now in late 2015  Sorry to piss on your chips but the Mk2 TT platform is around the same age as the R35 platform, that shows you how old the R35 is. 

The mk3 TT you talk of has moved into the 2015 age, it's tech has advanced but it's not for me, I think Audi has played it way too safe although the new TTRS has not been revealed yet though so I may change my mind, who knows. 



Trev said:


> My friend bought a brand new '15 MY fully loaded E63 AMG the other month.
> Went out in it, fastest settings, guess what.
> GT-R pisses on that too, even with 600+ lbft.
> And that eats the gay man's TT's.


That's great, my friend has an E63 AMG too and although it has dissapointing low end performance (due to obvious grip factors) it's no slouch 100+. I wouldn't be so sure of a GTR pissing on an E63 from a 100+ roll.

The last time I drove a TT was about 2.5yrs ago 



Trev said:


> Oh, somebody better tell the Audi TROLL.
> 
> Porsche have been making the 911 for 51 years now......new 911 GT-3 RS, outdated? We, no.
> 
> Blokes a ****.


I personally believe any car older than 5-6yrs is dated, perhaps it's just me but I like shiny new things, new toys, new tech, that's probably why I have an iPhone 6 and not an iPhone 4, a PS4 and not a PS3, the same goes for my cars, I don't tend to own a car too long, once its time for an MOT, it's time to move on. Is a Gallardo dated? Yes, is a Veyron dated, hell yes. It's just my opinion dude and I'm glad we all have different ones. That's probably why you drive (I think anyway) an R32. That was probably around from before I was born but if it's still modern to you then who am I to argue 

I pick up my new car on the 1st September, this one is a manly car though  Chris Harris describes it as the ultimate all round car money can buy and it suits my needs with a young family and a Scottish climate but I won't bore you to tears with that, it's not a hairdresser TT though :chuckle:

Just chill though mate, I only commented on the fact it's approaching 2016 and the R35 was released in 2007. That's a long time on a single platform, that's all. 

Over and out.


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

I've come from cosworths, a supra and old skylines mainly so a gtr to me has blown me away in every respect including interior. 

It all comes down to what you've had previously I suppose


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Had GTR sold when missus got pregnant...felt lost without GTR so bought another...had for three years...sold when moved jobs...now been gone circa 18 months and still feel empty without it...aiming to get another one next year...have been looking at so many other cars and just nothing comes close for the money...


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

Fletchie55 said:


> ...I started to want something more refined...


When I had my Noble I decided I wanted something more refined (since there's not much on the road that is less refined than a Nob), so I bought an Aston Martin Vantage (which many people I'm sure would certainly think of as refined ). And I suppose they are, but bloody hell they are such a boring car. So whilst I did not miss my Noble I certainly never really liked my Aston - hence after only 18 months it went and was replaced by my GT-R; which is the best car I've ever owned.


----------



## Spen123 (Feb 6, 2013)

Sold mine last month and starting to feel like it was a mistake..........
Been looking at loads of cars but nothing seems to give you the buzz of a GTR except the 997.2 turbo.

I think I may get another a newer one or a highly modified one next year....


----------



## Caveman (Apr 28, 2004)

Adamantium said:


> So the entry point to the rear mounted gearbox makes all the difference to nvh? Sounds like bs to me.


Isn't the extra noise due to the fact that there are TWO driveshafts running down the car, rather than one? Engine at the front send the power down the car to the gearbox at the back, and then back up the car to the front wheels - so there are many more interfaces to cause additional noise.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

snuffy said:


> When I had my Noble I decided I wanted something more refined (since there's not much on the road that is less refined than a Nob), so I bought an Aston Martin Vantage (which many people I'm sure would certainly think of as refined ). And I suppose they are, but bloody hell they are such a boring car. So whilst I did not miss my Noble I certainly never really liked my Aston - hence after only 18 months it went and was replaced by my GT-R; which is the best car I've ever owned.


People say the Astons are boring to drive, but they just look soooo good!! better than R35's for me as well, I have an itch to own one, but i know i'd get bored of the performance fun factor in a week, and it would have to go.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Caveman said:


> Isn't the extra noise due to the fact that there are TWO driveshafts running down the car, rather than one? Engine at the front send the power down the car to the gearbox at the back, and then back up the car to the front wheels - so there are many more interfaces to cause additional noise.


Mechanically yes there are two driveshafts, but I've never been able to hear one driveshaft, so I don't imagine two is going to cause the amount of noise you mention.

Also the drive to the front only transmits torque when required. If you look on your mfd you'll see that most of the time, the car transmits not torque. The shaft will still turn but in the absence of torque I doubt it's the source of noise.

I suspect most of the noise is the clutch internals, which all other high power twin clutch cars don't seem to suffer from - Mercedes SLS/GT, Porsche 911 turbo s etc. I can't work it out.

But back to the main point, Henry's point above is very compelling. For the money, there's nothing else that comes close. That has always been true and remains the case, possibly more so as the car ages and depreciates but the competing competition cost more still due to age and inflation (admittedly circa 0%).

Again though, another excellent point above. The usability of the incredible speed is more and more affected by road conditions and antimotorist policy. The car requires immense speed to be fun. There is some sense of occasion when driving it, but you quickly tire of it when sitting in traffic with only the hiss from the stereo, clunks from the drivetrain and a lot of heat generated around the centre console. Then all you have to keep you entertained is the lackluster interior and a lack of toys.

When not at 9/10s or above, there are better places to be.

I want a car that does those top two tenths, feels like an occasion to drive due to specialness/rarity (don't get that from german cars) has incredible drivetrain tech, but also has a modern interior, practicality and modern toys.

Not much to ask for!


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

Drive it and enjoy it, that is all there is


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

AdnanK said:


> I see a pattern...
> Own a GTR - Love it
> No longer own a GTR - Meh, it wasn't all that, better cars out there.
> I just find it hilarious


+1 ha ha I see a pattern as well. same on most car forums from experience.

TBH tho, most car forums love their own cars and hate everyone else's haha, round here they bash their own cars, its very strange.


----------



## Naurulokki (Mar 5, 2014)

Something for everyone, Mercs etc. are propably for fellas whom arent into motorsports in a "Lotus way". Personally I think that fewer the electrical gadgets / gismos, more fun. More electrical driver aids, more boring. More weight, feel of the surface f the road is distant etc.

IMO the "feeling" or emotion or passion for driving disappears when any car is having loads of aids or luxury shite. Kind of Alfa 4C Spider way. If it would have 6 speed manual tranny I'd take it over any 800bhp Merc, Audi RS or GT-R.


----------



## paulmc (Oct 31, 2004)

No one car is ever perfect.

My GTR is close but not there for me. too extreme.

Porsche 911 996 Turbo, old and slow

F10 M5 only 2WD 

My V10 RS6 was VERY close but crazy mpg ( I was doing a lot of miles at the time) and the drone I go off the diff or front tyres (every 4WD audi seem to get me with that same drone) drove me crazy.

BMW 535d GT. Boring
Q7 4.2tdi Slow and boring
Cayenne Turbo S too big and heavy, mental MPG

the list goes on. I guess you need to pick one that is closest to your requirements and live with the downside

my next car?

X6 M50d 380bhp remaps to 430 - 440bhp and 30odd mpg. crazy car.
New RS4 only if it has a turbo. Out next year supposedly 
New RS6 if I can get a good deal. expensive car
M4 only when it has 4WD
M5 only when it has 4WD


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

I hardly think of my GTR. Don't miss it at all.

I set out to get a car that did what the Evo IX did with more refinement. It wasn't really more refined and wasn't any more fun, but the engine was much better.

Still happy with tuned S8, 670 BHP and 690 lbft tune only. More of a bargain than the GTR IMHO. Never got it to understeer whereas the GTR always slowed me down by the back end stepping out. Better traction in the dry, much better in the wet, much better engine power band, gearbox, engine note but which shuts up properly at cruise. Park it anywhere and no attention whatsoever - perfect. Certainly not for everyone, but neither is a GTR.

Few things mass produced depreciate as slowly as a GTR though. £19k in very nearly 6 years was a steal.


----------



## paulmc (Oct 31, 2004)

thistle said:


> I set out to get a car that did what the Evo IX did with more refinement. It wasn't really more refined and wasn't any more fun, but the engine was much better.


you sound similar to me. A bit less extreme and a bit more refinement is what I am after

Never considered the S8. Cracking car


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

Sold mine after having it nearly 5 years, fantastic car and ownership experience - kept it interesting by gradual mods and incredible relative performance even cf some supercars I was lucky enough to have a go at hooning about in too. . 
Interior plenty good enough for me given it's intended use - ie not as a motorway repmobile, M25 car park or inner London DD. The Caymans we have offer no better interiors imo.
It was very reliable and no doubt THE cost effective megafast coupe .... however increasingly one that you can't exploit safely or responsibly on the poxy badly driven and over constrained UK roads, so really you have to take it to a track occasionally to appreciate it. (and eat the consumables as a result).
So what next? as so many have already said, for a like for like proposition there is nothing at the price. 
If you want softer luxury that's straight line fast then there's loads of alternatives.

To get similar ultimate speed, delivery, occasional track blast (not for pureist driving necessarily, we've a Cayman R for that) the only place I'm looking and have been test driving is a 991 turbo S. It's also really nice inside and well toyed up....but it is around 120K !

anyway I don't think I'll be back in an R35 as the one I had was as good as it ever needed to be imo. Sad to see it go yes, but overall a great experience had - well satisfied.


----------



## stealth46 (Jul 21, 2013)

Most will have a GT-R for the unmatched at the price performance. It has enough toys to keep me happy and I think it feels special every time I drive it. You know what you're buying so no point lamenting what some feel it hasn't got. Adaptive cruise control - I have an accelerator and brake pedal. Head-up display- fighter pilots need them car drivers don't. If people really want these things then the GT-R probably isn't for them. Lots of great cars out there so just drive what makes you smile


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

stealth46 said:


> Most will have a GT-R for the unmatched at the price performance. It has enough toys to keep me happy and I think it feels special every time I drive it. You know what you're buying so no point lamenting what some feel it hasn't got. Adaptive cruise control - I have an accelerator and brake pedal. Head-up display- fighter pilots need them car drivers don't. If people really want these things then the GT-R probably isn't for them. Lots of great cars out there so just drive what makes you smile


My sentiment exactly, its amazing value for the performance, but if you want more toys and better quality spend more.


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

thistle said:


> I hardly think of my GTR. Don't miss it at all.
> 
> I set out to get a car that did what the Evo IX did with more refinement. It wasn't really more refined and wasn't any more fun, but the engine was much better.
> 
> ...


S8 is a limo, but if that what makes you happy then its perfect for you. Different people have different wants...


----------



## paulmc (Oct 31, 2004)

Fast limo though and knowing Audi it will handle way better than it should. interesting car.


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

As a road car I'm not missing out. It gets out of corners better than the GTR, softer suspension helps traction, equal under braking, doesn't have the turn in but the GTR was only about 10% lighter. Difference in my perception of agility between S8 and GTR on the road feels no more than the difference between Evo IX and GTR. Difference between a Range Rover and S8 is 10 times as much.

I sold the GTR as I hardly drove it whilst owning the S8. It just showed up the GTR. Try one (make sure it is the turbo V8) or a C7 RS6 and tell me you prefer the GTR as road car...


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

thistle said:


> As a road car I'm not missing out. It gets out of corners better than the GTR, softer suspension helps traction, equal under braking, doesn't have the turn in but the GTR was only about 10% lighter. Difference in my perception of agility between S8 and GTR on the road feels no more than the difference between Evo IX and GTR. Difference between a Range Rover and S8 is 10 times as much.
> 
> I sold the GTR as I hardly drove it whilst owning the S8. It just showed up the GTR. Try one or a C7 RS6 and tell me you prefer the GTR as road car...


Fair enough, you just prefer a different type of car.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

thistle said:


> As a road car I'm not missing out. It gets out of corners better than the GTR, softer suspension helps traction, equal under braking, doesn't have the turn in but the GTR was only about 10% lighter. Difference in my perception of agility between S8 and GTR on the road feels no more than the difference between Evo IX and GTR. Difference between a Range Rover and S8 is 10 times as much.
> 
> I sold the GTR as I hardly drove it whilst owning the S8. It just showed up the GTR. Try one (make sure it is the turbo V8) or a C7 RS6 and tell me you prefer the GTR as road car...


Same as the general Audi range, the top end looks the same as the bottom plus a spoiler or side skirt , Same as an M3/M5 Who notices it going past, as it looks the same as the standard BMW's, that the mums picking up their kids are driving..

I mean when I'm driving about, it's hard to spot a modern M3/M5 to have some fun with!

personally the S8 looks boring. like an old man's saloon. same as my brothers A4.

I like a car to look sporty and exotic for the hard earned you have spent.. and so do most, if you don't you're a liar! or a rich sultan.


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

The Audi bodyshell shown was released in 2002, as relevant as R34 is to R35, but it is largely irrelevant to an imageless car that looks like it has a third of the power and costs a third of what it does. Is it really that hard to imagine that some people are not attention seekers or it doesn't suit their job to appear flashy?


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

thistle said:


> The Audi bodyshell shown was released in 2002, as relevant as R34 is to R35, but it is largely irrelevant to an imageless car that looks like it has a third of the power and costs a third of what it does. Is it really that hard to imagine that some people are not attention seekers or it doesn't suit their job to appear flashy?


Hence you prefer sleepers, nothing wrong with that if that's what you prefer. To me if I have a fast car I want it to look fast nothing wrong with that either - just different tastes that's what makes us individual. Life would certainly be boring if we were all the same...


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

Your tuned S8 will probably leave a 458, R8 V10, DBA GTR and most other cars, I'd still never get one. Its fast yeah but lacks presence, exclusitivity and most of all doesn't feel even slightly special. So yeah, it's a sleeper, if that's what you prefer and want from a car then kudos to you. A remapped TT-RS would be hot on the heels of an early stock GTR, again, how many will want that over the GTR? It's cheaper to run, better built interior, better daily etc than the GTR but lacks so much of what makes the GTR the poster car for many of the youths growing up today.

My neighbours stopped me today, they wanted to know if it was okay for their nephew to come and look at the GTR and take pictures etc, this is typical of reaction the GTR tends to brings out in some people. Dare I say baring the R8 V10 no other German car does that, certainly nothing in the price range of a GTR

Like I've stated previously, If I wanted a car that could just go fast with 4 people, life would have been easier for me as I could take my pick from an F10 M5 all the way to an RS7, I guess the little narcissistic in me wants more than just speed from a car, it needs to feel special, it needs to grab attention. At least for me anyway.


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

The GTR didn't feel special though. Does it to you guys? It felt mechanical and it was affordable/fast. More challenging to drive than given credit for, but not a good road car and a very heavy track car on consumables.


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

Not tried TT-RS but not sure why I wouldn't consider one as GTR alternative?


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

AdnanK said:


> Your tuned S8 will probably leave a 458, R8 V10, DBA GTR and most other cars, I'd still never get one. Its fast yeah but lacks presence, exclusivity and most of all doesn't feel even slightly special..


exactly, I like coming across the BIG BOY'S, and making them sweat! making them think, what model is it? is it modified? it all adds to the R35 experience.


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

thistle said:


> The GTR didn't feel special though. Does it to you guys? It felt mechanical and it was affordable/fast. More challenging to drive than given credit for, but not a good road car and a very heavy track car on consumables.


Now you are being a snob you wined up merchant! Lol

Yes its affordable and fast, I would love an aventador.....


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

vxrcymru said:


> Now you are being a snob you wined up merchant! Lol
> 
> Yes its affordable and fast, I would love an aventador.....


 ha ha so would i bud!!

'The GTR didn't feel special though. Does it to you guys?' put this on any car forum and watch the reaction..

how troll tainted is that comment. on a http://www.gtr.co.uk forum


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

thistle said:


> The GTR didn't feel special though. Does it to you guys? It felt mechanical and it was affordable/fast. More challenging to drive than given credit for, but not a good road car and a very heavy track car on consumables.


Things like refinement, cost, track performance etc doesn't make a car special for me. It's performance, wrapped in exclusivity topped up with road presence and bold looks.

No matter how you slice and dice it or show how inferior the GTR is technologically to newer cars that have come to the market, to many people out there, it's still a special motor that draws people to it, even though its a 6 year old platform (Here in the UK).

The only German car I'd consider over the GTR is a V10 R8 plus for the same reasons stated above.


----------



## twobadmice (Jul 2, 2013)

I personally love German and Japanese cars. They do some things better and some worse. 

If you want amazing comfort and great interiors you drive German. If you want amazing seat of your pants driving pleasure you drive a hot Jap car.

There are lots of great cars out there and they are all different. A GTR is not a great shopping car but it feeds a different hunger. A RS6 does not to precision handling well but you can transport the family plus dog.

I'm personally not a big fan of BMWs or Mercedes but once they are awd I'm sure they will be much more fun.

The big question for this thread really is what is the original poster going to get to ease his pain?

In my opinion if you want to enjoy driving something as much as the GTR without worrying too much about speed cameras etc then get a classic sports car. It will make a load of mechanical noises, be great fun to drive and most importantly put a smile on your face.


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

AdnanK said:


> Things like refinement, cost, track performance etc doesn't make a car special for me. It's performance, wrapped in exclusivity topped up with road presence and bold looks.
> 
> No matter how you slice and dice it or show how inferior the GTR is technologically to newer cars that have come to the market, to many people out there, it's still a special motor that draws people to it, even though its a 6 year old platform (Here in the UK).
> 
> The only German car I'd consider over the GTR is a V10 R8 plus for the same reasons stated above.


For a car that was introduced in 2007 - 8 years ago... it still holds its own very well, wait until the R36 comes out and it will blow the competition out of the water as the R35 did.


----------



## paulmc (Oct 31, 2004)

Wow so aggressive

its only a fkn Datsun


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

LEO-RS said:


> I often read posts like these and come to the conclusion that some GTR owners are tunnel visioned. Times have moved on, in just a little over 4 months, it will be 2016. The R35 was first released in the UK in 2008, Japan 2007
> 
> That's a long long time for the R35 platform, okay, there have been updates each year but it's still the same 2007 car (probably 2005/6 design)
> 
> ...


Lmao, I don't get on her that often anymore but it's good to see Leo is still hanging around trolling lol. Quick question mate, why do you hang around on this forum if there are better things out there?

Oh, and I'm certainly not blinkered. Totally appreciate all makes of motor which is why I've had a German, British and Jap. However after 3 years I'm still loving mine and really can't see the point in selling as it hits all the buttons for what I use it for. Love it.


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

We are all indeed looking for different things at different times, but it is rarely as polarised as many suggest. Different things feel special to different people. I bought the GTR with head not heart intending it to be a daily driver. I soon ended up buying another car for winter then changing that to something more civilised and then that to something civilised and fast and then found I preferred it to the GTR. I tried to like the GTR after that but the things that other people find make it special were just an annoyance and in performance terms it had no remaining advantage.

The head decision buying the GTR was a multicylinder, tunable, turbo, AWD platform which at the time was somewhat restricted. To prove I am not trolling here is my post from 6 years ago with concerns re ride and noise 
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/118245-premium-short-delivery.html and I should have trusted my initial impressions as I never loved the car. A week after I bought it and drove it in the wet I was so surprised how skittish it was, may as well have bought a BMW as I swear some of them are as fast in the wet depending on tyre choice.

The kindest thing I remember the GTR for is low depreciation not the way it drove or looked.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

It's a bit rich calling john a troll, he has probably contributed more to the international gt-r community than every other poster on this thread combined!

As for this "special" word people mention, I think you are confusing it with rarity. Put it amount among other rare exotica and even though it's faster, it starts to disappear.

Though it's beyond the reach of the majority of people, it's actually cheap for the position it holds and given its target market, the areas where they've cut corners really do show.

It's closest rival is very much the 911 turbo S. That car is probably slightly over priced but there's no question, drive them back to back and you'll find the GTR feels cheap. That's because it is cheap for the market segment.

Most people are ok with that because of the performance bargain that it is, but others simply grow tired of the areas of weakness.

I just fancied a change really. I do prefer a refined car, the noises hit me in my ocd nerve, but I can cope, it just made me prefer drive by my A5 diesel.

Real problem is when you really think about it you can get more smiles per pound in many vehicles, on public roads that is. For that I bought the E46 but still I love my A5.

I suspect the NSX will go the way of the GT-R for me, but I might make a profit on the way!


----------



## LEO-RS (Mar 18, 2011)

saucyboy said:


> Lmao, I don't get on her that often anymore but it's good to see Leo is still hanging around trolling lol. Quick question mate, why do you hang around on this forum if there are better things out there?
> 
> Oh, and I'm certainly not blinkered. Totally appreciate all makes of motor which is why I've had a German, British and Jap. However after 3 years I'm still loving mine and really can't see the point in selling as it hits all the buttons for what I use it for. Love it.


I think the last time I had logged on in here was about 6 months ago. I was bored at work and thought I would see how the R35 world was getting on and to see if there were any details on when the long overdue R36 would be here. 

Nice to see we are all still so defensive over our purchases though :chuckle:


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Adamantium said:


> It's a bit rich calling john a troll, he has probably contributed more to the international gt-r community than every other poster on this thread combined!
> As for this "special" word people mention, I think you are confusing it with rarity. Put it amount among other rare exotica and even though it's faster, it starts to disappear.
> Though it's beyond the reach of the majority of people, it's actually cheap for the position it holds and given its target market, the areas where they've cut corners really do show.
> I suspect the NSX will go the way of the GT-R for me, but I might make a profit on the way!


See below AdnanK, this is getting repetitive now. we all know the R35 isn't perfect, but no high performance car is, and for the bang for buck it costs, its very well priced. it is the underdog, that can still with its old tech 6 years on, give the big boys a scare.



AdnanK said:


> I see a pattern...
> Own a GTR - Love it
> No longer own a GTR - Meh, it wasn't all that, better cars out there.
> I just find it hilarious


As Clarkson has said in 2014 
The Clarkson review: Nissan GT-R (2014)


Chronos said:


> 'But now the world has moved on. We have the hybrid McLaren P1 and the Porsche 918 Spyder and the Ferrari the Ferrari. And surely, you're thinking, there's no way in hell that a car with just one motor could possibly keep up with that lot. Hmm. I reckon it could. That's what people don't realise about the GT-R. They don't realise just how good it is.'* J.clarkson review 2014*


-----------------------------=



LEO-RS said:


> Really not quite sure why stating the GTR was launched in 2007 (designed before) and it's coming up for 2016 is trolling mind you
> Nice to see we are all still so defensive over our purchases :chuckle::thumbsup:


ha ha 1st sentence trying to dumb your comments down, 2nd sentence having a sly dig. You sir are mildly trolling to get a reaction, so lets call you a part time troll who knows a bit about GTR's ha ha :chuckle: it is getting a tad boring tho, and you remind me of someone. hmmm


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

There are better cars out there and increasingly so given the R35 has been out for a while now but none that I could afford! Well not without compromising a decent lifestyle for my family...

The Turbo S is a great car and much better built than the R35 but so it should be considering it costs 50k more. 

Some people downgrade to buy an R35 simply to see what all the fuss is about and think we'll its so cheap I won't loose much if I don't like it. These buyers probably soon get irritated by the lack of toys and refinement which is understandable when they are used to top end Audi, aston, bently etc 

Others buy it out of aspirtaion and marvel at what it can do given they have come from evos, Scoobies and Ford RS,s. It is the poor man's super car slayer after all....

There will be exceptions of course, but I guess ones opinion of the R35 often depends on ones spending capacity.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Guys, looking in as an independent observer, it's clear the GTR does what is was designed to do and does it well. But Leo is correct in saying it's an old design and old tech. That's not a bad thing as it was so far ahead of its time that it hasn't aged as quickly as other cars. 

But if Nissan approach the R36 with the same ethos and push the envelope, it'll be incredible and a class leader all over again. However I fear the competition has smartened up and it'll be a much tougher fight next time around. 

The R35 is a great car but it could obviously be better.


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Talking about Top Gear, they should run another board for their lap times where they take the new cost of the car into account. Track toys asside I would like to know where the R35 would be, even 8 years on.....


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Mookistar said:


> But if Nissan approach the R36 with the same ethos and push the envelope, it'll be incredible and a class leader all over again. However I fear the competition has smartened up and it'll be a much tougher fight next time around.
> 
> The R35 is a great car but it could obviously be better.



Hence why the R36 will be a lot more expensive!


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

vxrcymru said:


> Hence why the R36 will be a lot more expensive!


and it will also have faults, I will tell you this secret nugget of information before it's even built! strangely enough it's the same with any high performance car. weren't some Porsches setting on fire recently with a technical fault? :runaway: personally I'd rather have a rattley bell housing 

Porsche to replace all 911 GT3 engines after fire risk | Auto Express


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

yes but....

I think one thing that this tread has defined in my mind is the R35 is classic already as it made all the other manufactures have to step up to build something better...

I've been in some of the newer cars, I don't care for gadgets in cars, they distract from driving I like the engine info etc but dashes you have multiple options on to fiddle with are not for me. A lot of manufactures are loading their cars to attract customers with these gimmicks....why just make a better car besides the LFA, Lexus for example most are not drivers cars at all

When manufactures try to Cool carbon ranges to cynically charge more dosh like Audi and Porsche scale engine outputs to fit wallets/get more I feel cheated. Really I think Nissan would like to do this but they made the first R35 to good and to cheap

I've been in some of these electric cars and new combinations and it does not feel like a real car, yes I'm miss the gear oil smell from my R33 GTR. The R35 suits me well

On Friday I took my car to a marketing agency which is in a country house and parked the car outside dirty it looked great and got more attention than a orange F type. On the way home I got stuck in M3 traffic and all I was stalked by 3 cars waving pointing, so it still has presence

ie I like my car and still think its better than a lot of new stuff, yes there will be something better but it suits me fine

my house was built in 1939 and still like it as it is, what's all the new is better crap


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Chronos said:


> .
> 
> Porsche to replace all 911 GT3 engines after fire risk | Auto Express


Oh dear, is that one of those perfect German cars some people talk of.....


----------



## AnEvoGuy (Aug 17, 2011)

The R35 cannot match a lot of the other makes in areas such as interior because of economy of scale. Look at a turbo s, it's the same as a 50k cheaper version but with wider track, turbos and a few gadgets. That is a big markup. For the GTR, the engine, transmission, bodyshell and other parts are unique and hence expensive.


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

It's funny when people refer to a £70k car being cheap!
Some of us live in different worlds.


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Porsche turbo s is too refined to be fun...I like the thuggish nature of the GTR...had 4 x 911's and I don't want another one but I want another GTR...it's not my every day car it's my fun for track and is an event to drive...yes old tech but many prefer a CGT to a 918 despite the 918 being new tech...R35 GTR is a great car and great fun to modify and a decent community...if want to fit in down the golf club drive a Porsche


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

Henry have you had a go in a 991 turbo S?
I've driven 997.2's in the past too. The 991 drive is still more sterile than a GTR, but it's bloody fast! track times achieved vs GTR and GT3 etc don't lie either. Remembering the GTR isn't a classic handling track car either


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

OldBob said:


> Henry have you had a go in a 991 turbo S?
> I've driven 997.2's in the past too. The 991 drive is still more sterile than a GTR, but it's bloody fast! track times achieved vs GTR and GT3 etc don't lie either. Remembering the GTR isn't a classic handling track car either


No but do hear it is a step forward but it's a lot of money


----------



## DocT (Dec 17, 2014)

If I wanted a car that I could drive to work sedately and then have some on the weekend it would be a 911 turbo. It shows a clean pair of heels to other apparent german sports cars, dynamically it's much further evolved and involved compared to the likes of an M5/RS7. 

The R8 is surprisingly good but it's not as refined or practical as a 911. I can't possibly see how an M5 or any RS car would fill the void left by a GTR? You just can't attack a road in the same way, RS cars still understeer and M cars have horrific traction even in the dry with their newest configurations with significantly more torque than previous NA engine iterations.

So even looking at German alternatives it leaves a 991 turbo or R8 which are both significantly more expensive if you're comparing new cars.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

No is saying the gt-r isnt a performance bargain, just that the lack of class and build quality compared with the R8 and the 991 can make the ownership experience tiring.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

At the end of the day who cares what someone else thinks of your car?

Either own a GTR or something else, It's your own choice....


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

LEO-RS said:


> I think the last time I had logged on in here was about 6 months ago. I was bored at work and thought I would see how the R35 world was getting on and to see if there were any details on when the long overdue R36 would be here.
> 
> Nice to see we are all still so defensive over our purchases though :chuckle:


:chuckle:

You know I'm only jesting mate ; ) 

Most people get protective. Jeez, when I was part of the noble community and said I was looking at getting a Porker Turbo I was flamed lol. Then fast forward 2 years to when I'd been part of a Porker forum and I mentioned having an itch for a Datsun I might as well said I want take sleep with their mum lol. 

Seriously though, I'm certainly not one that thinks the Datsun is the be all and end all. I personally love it for what it does for me for the fairly little amount of cash I have had to spend. If I had some extra cash I'd certainly be having a play in a 991 GT3 or Macca. But I don't so I won't lol. Financially better off in just 3 years if my plan goes well, so you never know ; )


----------



## New Reg (Jul 22, 2011)

The GTR is a fantastic car. Prior to selling mine, I tried all kinds of cars to try and find a replacement and the only one that ticked all the boxes was the 12c. Don't even get me started on German cars - dull as ditchwater in the main. Audi R8 V10 was the only German car I contemplated. 911 Turbo - God you could fall asleep just looking at it let alone drive it. The German car sector relies so heavily on image, marketing and badge. As a GTR owner, when talking to the owner of a German car you are just waiting for the badge factor to crop up in conversation. It always does. Even on here, people banging on about shite like night vision - oh puhleese. It should be a driving experience not a game of one upmanship in the toy department whilst driving round in a dull Eurobox, all of which look the same year in, year out. Try explaining that to an owner though - they have completely invested in the brand, lock, stock and barrel. Tunnel vision is never more prevalent than in the German car clique.


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

Leaders Hillclimb Challenge - Audi S8 | PistonHeads

This is amusing. 33.05s S8, 32.76s GTR.

Having owned the two at the same time and driving them both down roads that look a bit like that hillclimb I am not surprised.

Plenty of GTR alternatives. Most may not like the ones I choose but special to me is a Q car, much more amusing than something shouty with an image.


----------



## Gasman (Mar 24, 2013)

thistle said:


> Leaders Hillclimb Challenge - Audi S8 | PistonHeads
> 
> This is amusing. 33.05s S8, 32.76s GTR.
> 
> ...


It appears the s8 driver is shoutier than the q car he drives


----------



## Caveman (Apr 28, 2004)

@ John - I think your experience of the GTR was worsened by the fact that you had an early model. 2011 and beyond are much more refined, and a little nicer inside.

Mart.


----------



## james_barker (Nov 17, 2016)

I'll weigh in with a different perspective. I'm a prospective gtr buyer early in new year. I came to the current position after a driving experience day when I drove a r8, bmw i8 and the gtr. Nothing came close to the gtr (except a passenger hot lap in an Ariel atom but I don't have the skill to survive owning that for more than an afternoon). 

I wasn't even doing it to size up a new car purchase. However, the fever gripped me and now I'm looking to join the club. 

Also, worth noting that while the i8 is a tech marvel I've been more stimulated playing Scaletrix..

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

If it's not a GT-R, it's not a GT-R. 

i8 is ridiculous and ridiculously expensive. And it's a BMW uke:

A GT-R is for life. Once infected, there's no known cure :chuckle:

In fact, I like that so much I'm making it my signature.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Of a gtr it's for you, and it's not for everybody, there's little you can move on to. I was prepared to walk away and getting bored with the car inside and out, a new model comes out which I was immediately impressed with and now I have another.

There's just nothing directly comparable. There's are comparable cars but not at the money I'm prepared to spend.


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

Getting bored with the appearance?


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Yes,

I had two CBAs, then 4 DBAs. Inside they were all pretty much identical, outside they were similar too.

The EBA for me has injected some life into both the interior and exterior. Enough to stave off the feeling that the car was getting a bit stale for me.


----------



## james_barker (Nov 17, 2016)

Adamantium said:


> Yes,
> 
> I had two CBAs, then 4 DBAs. Inside they were all pretty much identical, outside they were similar too.
> 
> The EBA for me has injected some life into both the interior and exterior. Enough to stave off the feeling that the car was getting a bit stale for me.


I don't understand the rationale if having 4 of the exact same model / sub generation - assuming you didn't crash, blow up or have the others stolen. Not belittling the concept, just don't understand.. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Very fair point.

Life circumstances, needing the money elsewhere, wanting to try different mods.

Two of the sales came from a dream house move being on again and off again. We were messed around by our seller over a two year period and the whole scenario made me very depressed. I tend to buy cars to cheer myself only for the purchase to be back on again.

Key thing is, I've had plenty of opportunity to move on from the car and yet each time I can't.


----------



## paulg1979 (Aug 18, 2016)

I own a 335D Xdrive and actually thought it was a pretty good drive until I bought my GTR. I've owned many cars including M cars, Audi's (most boring cars on the planet apart from R8). WRX STI's but the GTR is the best car I have ever driven. The only trouble is the attention you get can become wearing sometimes. But it is nice people admiring the car. I'm not looking forward to giving it back in 3 years :sadwavey:


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Adamantium said:


> Yes,
> I had two CBAs, then 4 DBAs. Inside they were all pretty much identical, outside they were similar too.
> The EBA for me has injected some life into both the interior and exterior. Enough to stave off the feeling that the car was getting a bit stale for me.





james_barker said:


> I don't understand the rationale if having 4 of the exact same model / sub generation - assuming you didn't crash, blow up or have the others stolen. Not belittling the concept, just don't understand..
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


I suppose it all depends on your needs as an owner, personally I like the car to look decent, but more important for me is the driving experience. If it's snapping my neck off, and producing a smile every time = win!



paulg1979 said:


> I own a 335D Xdrive and actually thought it was a pretty good drive until I bought my GTR. I've owned many cars including M cars, Audi's (most boring cars on the planet apart from R8). WRX STI's but the GTR is the best car I have ever driven. The only trouble is the attention you get can become wearing sometimes. But it is nice people admiring the car. I'm not looking forward to giving it back in 3 years :sadwavey:


Can you not buy it after 3 years? I've heard RS4 and the likes can be a bit boring, havent driven an M car, how do they compare.

Yeah I too get a lot of thumbs up in the GT-r, quite nice really.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Chronos said:


> Can you not buy it after 3 years?



Guessing the final payment is too high so car will go back


----------



## james_barker (Nov 17, 2016)

TREG said:


> Guessing the final payment is too high so car will go back


Can you link the finance? Everyone I have seen is 4 years and a min of 1300 per month with 8k down. By the time that's done you've pretty much paid for the car - at least at those prices.. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## paulg1979 (Aug 18, 2016)

TREG said:


> Guessing the final payment is too high so car will go back


Correct


----------

